# client server



## aha_01 (9. Jun 2009)

Hi,
ich habe ein client-server applokation programmiert. Client und Server chicken sich Textnachrichten durch die Konsole gegenseitig.
Unter eclipse und auch unter cmd mit den jar-Dateien funzt alles jut 
Meine Frage ist aber wie folgt:
ich möcht nun wenn die jar-Datei vom Server und/oder Client ausgeführt wird (doppelklick)
dann öffnet sich ein Fenster (eine Art Konsole) wo man die Nachrichten für die Kommunikation zwischen den beiden eingeben kann.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich dies machen kann? ???:L

Grüße 
Aha


----------



## tuxedo (9. Jun 2009)

Mit AWT, Swing, SWT, .... Was du suchst hört sich nach einer einfachen GUI an.

Jedensfalls kenne ich keine Möglichkeit mit einem Doppelklick auf eine JAR eine "Eingabeaufforderung"-Konsole zu öffnen in der deine Anwendung dann läuft und du eine Konsole zum eingeben hast.

- Alex


----------



## aha_01 (9. Jun 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.

Geht es aus einem GUI-Componnet eine Konsole zu machen? Mit anderen Worten wenn ich eine GUI mit einem Connection-Button für meine Applikation erstelle. Und wenn der Button betätigt wird wird dann die Verbindung aufgebaut und ein TextArea z.B. als Konsole für die Befehleingabe gezeigt??? ???:L
Ich weiß nicht ob es so geht das ist nur eine Überlegung von mir!!!
Falls jemand eine Idee hat wäre sehr nett 


Grüße
Aha


----------



## tuxedo (9. Jun 2009)

Mit Swing-Komponenten kannst du alles mögliche basteln. Unter anderem auch eine "Konsole". Sowas wie ein ICQ-Chatfenster wäre kein Problem. Aber wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann wäre das schon die "non plus ultra" Variante für dich?

- Alex


----------

